# List of Chero bottles?



## wonkapete (Mar 9, 2010)

Does anyone have a list of Chero bottles from Alabama?  Last weekend a guy told me Chero was bottled in Georgiana, AL at one time.  I've never seen or heard this before.  Anyone know?


----------



## dewdog (Mar 9, 2010)

Bottlenutboy was working on a list..........


----------



## jcrlanger (Mar 9, 2010)

http://www.gono.com/museum2003/museum%20collect%20info/royalcrowncola.htm

 This is the best site I've found for the history of Chero~Cola.  I do not see that city on the list.

 John


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 9, 2010)

That list isn't really complete, they don't even have Princeton, WVA, Pocahontas, VA, Coeburn, VA, Johnson City Tenn., Kingsport, Tenn., or Cleveland, VA listed.


----------



## wonkapete (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks guys.  Yea, I'm aware of Tom's list but as Morbious pointed out, a lot of bottles are missing.  I see a handful of Alabama bottles missing.  Just wondering if there was a more complete list.  I do remember bottlenutboy working on one.  Thanks!


----------



## madman (Mar 9, 2010)

why not make are own list of chero bottles we have???????


----------



## madman (Mar 9, 2010)

columbus georgia, knoxville tenn, nashville tn., chattanooga tenn, seneca s.c.,


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 9, 2010)

*Straight side*  Bristol, Tenn,  Bristol, Tenn-VA,  Johnson City, Tenn
*Soda water*  Bristol, VA,  Cleveland, VA,  Coeburn, VA,  Princeton, WVA
*Twist style*  Johnson City, Tenn,  Pocahontas, VA (reported),  Princeton, WVA, Morristown, Tenn (seen on Ebay)

 There were Chero-Cola bottlers in Appalachia, VA, and Kingsport, Tenn. as well; however, I don't own any of them.


----------



## grime5 (Mar 10, 2010)

here are a few that i have upstairs
 straight side
 middlesboro ky
 catersville ge
 greer sc
 columbus ga
 knovvile tn large letters
 knoxville tn small letters
 birmingham al  script writing

 soda water
 cookeville tn

 later greg


----------



## T D (Mar 10, 2010)

I've got a few common Alabama towns, I can't remember from where.  At last count I've got 120+ Georgia Cheros, most of those are different varations.  I'm at either 47 or 48 different cities, out of the 70 that known bottles exist from.  I've got a good picture of the Roberts bottle from Eufaula, but it is on my wife's laptop, so maybe later...


----------



## wonkapete (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys.  I've tried to put this in a cumulative list.  I've listed a few of mine too.  I'll update the list once I get home and go through all of mine.  Feel free to make corrections and keep adding to the list!

*Alabama*
Birmingham (script)
 Mobile
 Andalusia (twist style and script)
 Montgomery (block letters and script)
 Troy
 Decatur
 Decature (typo)

*Georgia*
 Columbus 
 Catersville

*Virginia*
 Pocahontas
 Coeburn
 Cleveland
 Appalachia
 Bristol (soda water)
 Cleveland (soda water)
 Coeburn (soda water)

*West Virgina
*Princeton
 Princeton (soda water)

*Tennessee*
 Johnson City
 Kingsport
 Knoxville (large & small letters)
 Nashville
 Chattanooga
 Kingsport
 Cookeville (soda water)
 Bristol
 Morristown (twist style)

*South Carolina*
 Seneca
 Greer

*Kentucky*
 Middlesboro


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 10, 2010)

If you are interested in picking out the ones from an old thread of Spencer's theres a lot in there:

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-101895/mpage-3/key-chero%2Ccola/tm.htm


----------



## ncbred (Mar 10, 2010)

There is an error Chero Cola that has Paris Island, NC when it should be SC.

 I have Chero's from Greenville, NC and Rocky Mount, NC.  Both towns had straight side and the twist style bottles.  Rocky Mount also had a Soda Water from that plant.  The Paris Island is a straight side.


----------



## grime5 (Mar 10, 2010)

here are some more.
 soda water columbus ga
 swirl type appalachia va
 swirl type knoxville tn
 soda water middlesboro ky
 macon ga straight side
 columbus ga straight side large and also one small letters
 straight side cordele ga
 straight side memphis tenn. 
 straight side morristown tenn
 ill look so more another day. later greg


----------



## haelix (Mar 10, 2010)

Iv got one from Crenada MS, didnt see it on the list, and if someone is trying to put together a set id part with it


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a straight side 6 1/2 oz. from Trenton,tenn.I posted it here a few weeks ago.


----------



## TJSJHART (Mar 10, 2010)

i've got chero-cola  6 ozs. from meridian miss.  and another from raleigh n.c.thats 6 1/2 ozs. with the twisted  design and the nehi bottling comp.


----------



## waskey (Mar 11, 2010)

Baltimore,Md had both the twist style bottle and the straight side bottle but not the soda water


----------



## jcrlanger (Mar 11, 2010)

I have two straights with Mecklenburg, NC (the county where Charlotte is in)
 A Twist with Charlotte, NC


----------



## Jody35150 (Mar 11, 2010)

ALABAMA:

 Alexander City  7  oz.
 Anniston  6 1/2 oz.
 Montgomery  6 1/2 oz.
 Sylacauga   6 1/2  &  7 oz.
 Talladega  6 1/2  &  7 oz.
 Tuskegee  7 oz.


----------



## Bottle Junkie 56 (Mar 11, 2010)

Here's my collection list of Chero-Colas. All slant block letter straight sides: N.C.= North Wilkesboro, Monroe, Rocky Mount, Washington, Fayetteville, Wilson, Shelby, Asheville, Raleigh, Winston-Salem, Greensboro, Mt. Airy, Lowell, Lumberton, Lexington, Kinston, Hickory, Kelford, Hamlet, Greenville, Graham, Charlotte, Albemarle. S.C.=Beaufort, Lexington, Camden, Edgefield, Union, Barnwell, Orangeburg, Chester, Bamberg, Spartanburg, Marion, Sumter, Columbia, Seneca, Laurens, Anderson, Charleston, Greer, Greenwood. GEORGIA: Augusta, Stillmore, Covington, Moultrie, Dublin, Jeffersonville, Sylvester, Madison, Cartersville, Carrollton, Griffin, Thomasville. ALA.=Opelika. Tenn.=Memphis, Jellico, Ripley, Johnson City, Columbia. Virginia=Bristol, Va-Tenn, Roanoke, Newport News. Panama City, FL. Zanesville, OH. Cairo, Ill. Meridian, Miss. Beaver Falls, PA. Pittsburgh, PA. Terre Haute, IND. Charleston, WV.   Mike Elling from Tennessee is the Chero-Cola  historian that comes to my mind as the one person who would have a master list. Have Fun! RK


----------



## dewdog (Mar 11, 2010)

There is a Chero-Cola from Harriman, Tenn.  Would like to find a nice one for my collection of locals.


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 11, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  grime5
> 
> swirl type appalachia va


 
 I knew there had to be one.

 You wouldn't be interested in selling that one would you?


----------



## T D (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok, here goes,  GEORGIA CHEROS in my collection,  Albany horseshoe, Albany swirl, Americus block (2), Athens slant script, Atlanta block (3), Augusta "B" (3 variations), Augusta block (6-3 variations), Augusta slant script, Brunswick swirl, Brunswick block, Camilla block, Carrollton block (2), Carrollton slant script, Cartersville block (2 variations), Columbus pyramid point, Columbus block (2), Columbus horseshoe script (2), Columbus slant script, Columbus swirl, Covington slant script (2) Covington block (3), Cuthbert horseshoe script, Cuthbert slant script, Cuthbert block (4), Dalton block, Dawson slant script, Dublin slant script, Dublin block (3-2 variations), Elberton block, Fitzgerald slant script, Fitzgerald block (2), Ft. Valley block, Gainesville block (2) Griffin block, Hawkinsville slant script, Hazelhurst block, Jeffersonville block (2), LaGrange block (2 variations), Macon slant script (2), Macon block (4), Madison block (2) Manchester pyramid point, Manchester block, McRae block, Milledgeville block, Montezuma block, Moultrie block, Moultrie ICE STORAGE, Rome (4), Savannah slant script, Savannah block (4-2 variations), Sparta block (4-2 variations), Statesboro slant script, Stillmore slant script, Sylvester block, Thomasville block, Thomson (2 variations), Tifton slant script, Tifton block, Vidalia block, Wadley block (3), Washington block (3-2 variations), Waycross block (2) West Point pyramid point, Winder slant script.

 Variations listed are in listing of sizes on the bottles (6 1/2 oz, 6 1/2 ozs, 7 oz, etc)

 There are many more variations in bottle color.  Whew...


----------



## T D (Mar 11, 2010)

I dropped a Tennile a few months ago and broke it into a hundred pieces.  My father grew up in Sandersville which is about 3 miles from Tennile.  Why did a nice one drop and break??[]


----------



## judu (Mar 12, 2010)

i just dug a straight side one that is melted. its from EASLEY SC  . never heard of one from there, easley is only about 30 min. from where i live here in greenville..its badly melted but i will post a picture of it in a bit..


----------



## judu (Mar 12, 2010)

heres the easley sc. lucky that i can even read this bottle at all.the e in easley is melted out.heavily melted bottle indeed but its an example of a block chero from easley i guess.....


----------



## judu (Mar 12, 2010)

b


----------



## haelix (Mar 16, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  T D
> 
> I dropped a Tennile a few months ago and broke it into a hundred pieces.  My father grew up in Sandersville which is about 3 miles from Tennile.  Why did a nice one drop and break??[]


 Iv stayed in those towns, and they are as small as small towns get, hard to believe they bottled chero, that would have been a real nice one


----------



## judu (Mar 17, 2010)

where is tennile, is that in georgia?


----------



## haelix (Mar 17, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  judu
> 
> where is tennile, is that in georgia?


 Yes its south of HY 20 and north of 16 and not on the way to anywhere and the only thing there is a kaolin mine and a great Mexican restraunt. and the last place in the USA that I can find ST ides special brew mmmmmm


----------



## T D (Mar 18, 2010)

It has always facinated me that Tennille had the Chero plant, not Sandersville, the County Seat of Washington Co.  The two town are so close that I guess in the day they both had lots of industry. In case anyone is confused, I live in Washington, Ga., which is in WILKES co.  We are known around these parts as Washington-Wilkes, but often get confused with Washington Co.  I am about an hour and fifteen minutes from there.  

 Another quick Georgia Chero story, there are advertisements from Springfield, Ga. (near Savannah) for Chero Cola but there has never been a bottle found.  Anybody know more??


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 19, 2010)

The only Chero Cola I have is a twist style from Bellevue, Ohio.


----------



## ncbred (Apr 1, 2010)

Here is a list of all known North Carolina Chero Cola's...

http://www.raleighbottleclub.org/index_files/cherocola/nccherocola.htm


----------



## stephengray (Apr 4, 2010)

Here are some (may be some duplicates here), I have some of these and others I used to have but sold and others found online:

 straight sided ones - all have Chero-Cola on shoulder area

 Blakely, Ga. the older type with script Chero-Cola that arcs over shoulder clear bimal
 Dublin, Ga. with slanted script letters clear bimal
 Dublin, Ga. with slanted block letters aqua bimal
 Vidalia, Ga. with slanted script letters on shoulder clear bimal
 Columbus, Ga. with slanted block letters clear abm (listed already but I put it here for color and abm) also clear bimal
 Fort Valley, Ga. with slanted block letters clear abm
 Newport News, Va. with slanted block leters aqua abm
 Eufaula, Ala. with slanted block letters clear abm
 Davis, Okla. with slanted block letters aqua abm
 Vicksburg, Miss. with slanted block letters aqua abm
 Fitzgerald, Ga. with script slanted letters on shoulder clear bimal
 Ocala, Fl. with slanted block letters clear amb
 Chattanooga, Tenn. with slanted block letters aqua abm
 Jacksonville, Fl. with slanted block letters clear abm
 Covington, Ga. with slanted block letters aqua abm
 Jackson, Tenn. with slanted block letters aqua abm
 Mount Vernon, Ill. with slanted block letters aqua abm
 Macon, Ga. with script slanted letters clear bimal
 Greenwood, S.C. with block slanted letters aqua abm
 Nashville, Tenn. with block slanted letters clear bimal
 Memphis, Tenn. with block slanted letters clear abm
 Birmingham, Ala. with block slanted letters aqua abm
 Cordele, Ga. with block slanted letters aqua abm

 art deco type

 Quapaw, Okla. with hobnail pattern aqua 
 Paris, Tx. swirled pattern shoulder and base with embossing in middle clear
 Tallahassee, Fl. with hobnail pattern aqua
 Shelby, N.C. with hobnail pattern aqua
 Wellsville, Ohio with panels around bottle with embossing on shoulder area clear


----------



## Jody35150 (Jun 4, 2010)

Here are some to add to the list:

 Jasper, Ala.  6 1/2oz
 Dora, Ala.  6 1/2oz

 Dora, Ala.  Soda Water (Chero C.)

 Ripley, Tenn.  6 1/2oz


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 6, 2010)

if you all are serious about making up this list, I'll pin it to the top so it's more easily located...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 6, 2010)

Note: Please read entire commentary before drawing any conclusions, as I am a true-blue Chero Cola fan now, and may even start collecting them. Currently I only have one; a swirl design from 1945.  But has no city or state on it. On the base are the numbers ...  4 L G W 5 ... 4 ... 408   

 We have all heard the expression, "Curiosity Killed The Cat."  Well, I'm no cat, but I am curious. And I just hope I don't lose my life for inquiring about the following ...  []

 Until I signed on to Antique-Bottles.net, I never knew all that much about Chero-Cola. In fact, I was only familiar with the name by running across it occasionally in the various bottle books I have. But there is obviously a great deal of interest for these bottles, especially in the Eastern and Southern parts of the United States where, apparently, Chero Cola had it's beginnings. However, (and this is the part where I risk losing my life), I think we all agree there is nothing particularly special about the labels themselves; and by this I mean, no visually stunning graphics, no cowboys, Indians, airplanes, animals, etc; etc.  So it must be something else, something like the Coca Cola "Hobbleskirts," that, for the most part, all look alike except for a few subtle variations and, of course, the neverending variety of cities and states. 

                    So, with all of this said, here is my "curiosity killed the cat" question ...

 What exactly is the main attraction for collecting them?  Is it the variety of placenames, rareity, value, or something else? (And perhaps all of the above?)

 I have already started a collection of California only Hobbleskirts, and may do the same with Chero Cola. But after seeing the partial list of locations already listed, I may be biting off more than I can chew. I might be better off just sticking with the hobbleskirts, (which in itself will take me years to complete with over 200 California variations known).

 My inquiry here is not intended to generate dozens of responses, but rather with the hope that maybe just a couple of you will speak on behalf of the majority.

                              Great thread, by the way. I can't wait to see the complete list.

 Sincerely,

 SPB


----------



## T D (Jun 8, 2010)

I will not pretend to answer for anyone else, but as far as I'm concerned, I could not care less about the acl Chero because I collect the earliest straight side Cheros from Georgia.  I do have a painted Chero in my collection because it is from Thomson, Georgia which is 20 miles from me.  Also the 1st version of the acl (Chero- Formally Chero Cola) is pretty neat to have. 

 A couple of other points.  If the question why do people collect Cheros is referring to acls, I doubt anybody here collects acl Cheros for any other reason except for local interest (see above), because you are right, there is nothing "special" about the label.  The reason they are popular in the south and east is because that's where they all were bottled.  The same is pretty much true concerning the embossed bottles- they are usually collected locally.  BUT, with the embossed bottles, you get into glass color, bubbles, waves, etc. that many of us love to collect.

 As for collecting Cheros from California, I know of none.  As far I know, Texas and Oklahoma was as far west as Chero ever went.

 By the time there was an acl Chero, Chero Cola as a company no longer existed.  It was only sold as a flavor from the Nehi Company.  I don't know numbers, but concerning "neverending" towns and states as mentioned, I suspect there are very few town variations of the acl Chero because by the thirtys and forties, it was all but forgotten as a "big time" drink.


----------



## T D (Jun 8, 2010)

I was re-reading this whole thread and understand that it started as an Alabama Chero thread.  It seems that the thread turned into two different threads after that, One, a listing of members bottles, and Two, a complete listing of Chero towns.  

 From the Georgia Crown Top Sodas book, these are the Georgia towns:

 Albany, Americus, Athens, Atlanta, Augusta, Bainbridge, Blakely, Brunswick, Cairo, Camilla, Canton, Carrollton, Cartersville, Columbus, Cordele, Covington, Cuthbert, Dalton, Dawson, Donaldsonville, Douglas, Dublin, Eatonton, Elberton, Fitzgerald, Ft. Valley, Gainesville, Griffin, Hawkinsville, Hogansville, Jackson, Jeffersonville, LaGrange, Louisville, Lumpkin, Macon, Madison, Manchester, Milledgeville, Millen, McCrae, Montezuma, Moultrie, Newnan, Quitman, Rome, Savannah, Sparta, Springfield (no known bottle), Statesboro, Stillmore, Swainsboro, Sylvania, Sylvester, Talbotton, Tennille, Thomaston, Thomasville, Thomson, Tifton, Toccoa, Valdosta, Vidalia, Wadley, Washington, Waycross, Waynesboro, West Point, and Winder.  Since the book was published, a Forsyth and a Hazelhurst example has been found.  

 Hope this helps...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 8, 2010)

T D ~

 Thanks for the insight on collecting Chero Cola's. I kind of figured it was primarily a local interest thing. Here in California where I live, I have never dug or found a single one. Nor have I even seen one in an antique shop. The most common bottles I find and see around here are Barq's - Sun Crest - and, of course, a slew of other national brands. Collectors back east really should count their lucky stars, because you have at least a 100 X 100 larger variety of different brands than we do. It's no fair ... but then again, we have year-round sunshine - avocados - earthquakes, and Tecate Beer! Who could ask for more than that?  Lol  []

 SPB


----------



## T D (Jun 9, 2010)

Agreed


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 10, 2012)

I just wanted to add to your list , The Jackson Tenn. has color variations, one is a weird gray glass color. There is a earlier slug plate Chero-Cola from Jackson Tn and Trenton Tenn. Both have CHERO COLA inside a slug plate, also have REGISTERED and THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD embossed above and below the slug plate. There also is a plain slug plate version from both towns which had paper labels. Legend is the local Coke plant used these as there own bottles replacing the Chero cola label. Brownsville Tenn. has a short lived slant Chero-Cola, also embossed the IMPROVED COLA , a rare version of this one has a slug plate on the back with WEST TENN. ICE & SODA BOTTL. WORKS or similar. Search my past posts or digger mcdirt for photos.


----------



## celerycola (Feb 11, 2012)

The Brownsville bottle sounds like a Gay-Ola.



> ORIGINAL:  CreekWalker
> 
> I just wanted to add to your list , The Jackson Tenn. has color variations, one is a weird gray glass color. There is a earlier slug plate Chero-Cola from Jackson Tn and Trenton Tenn. Both have CHERO COLA inside a slug plate, also have REGISTERED and THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD embossed above and below the slug plate. There also is a plain slug plate version from both towns which had paper labels. Legend is the local Coke plant used these as there own bottles replacing the Chero cola label. Brownsville Tenn. has a short lived slant Chero-Cola, also embossed the IMPROVED COLA , a rare version of this one has a slug plate on the back with WEST TENN. ICE & SODA BOTTL. WORKS or similar. Search my past posts or digger mcdirt for photos.


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 25, 2012)

I recently dug a Jackson Tn. grey glass chero-cola with the slant logo and also a scarce Union City Gay-ola , "IT'S BETTER" , J.Roberts Bottling Works logo. It is displayed with the ten sided J. Roberts hutch, and a block letter Coca Cola also from Union City Tenn.


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is the close up of the UC Gay-ola!


----------



## CreekWalker (Feb 25, 2012)

Another view of the Union City bottles.


----------



## Alabama (Mar 1, 2012)

Here are the Alabama ones I have:

 Opelika, AL Horseshoe Script
 Opelika, AL Slant Script
 Tuskegee, AL Block Slant with slug plate
 Brundidge, Al Block Slant
 Tallassee, AL Soda Water 
 Montgomery, AL Block and Script Slant 
 Eufaula, AL Block Slant
 Birmingham, AL Block


----------



## beith_2005 (Mar 1, 2012)

Heres are the Mississippi ones I have:                                                                                                                                                                           

 Corinth, Miss Block Slant Script
 Grenada, Miss Slant Script
 Grenada, Miss Slant Script with mid block script
 Tupelo, Miss Slant Script
 West Point, Miss Block Slant Script


----------



## carobran (Mar 2, 2012)

There is a Chero-Cola from Lexington,Miss. also.


----------



## beith_2005 (Mar 2, 2012)

There are a bunch more Chero-colas from Mississippi that I know about I just pick up the ones from the North part of the state.


----------



## zecritr (Mar 2, 2013)

Great Thread so slight bump instead of starting another topic
 but have a question on a Chero-cola since i now have one and i like them.
 it is a Jeffersonville,Ga Block 
 Script 6 1/2 ounce just a chero-cola on the bottom and this bottle never sold,nice light purple thinking sun made it that way,sun-bleached? but is that a regular color for it or?,haven't found much info on this city bottle,
 certainly nothing on E-bay,still looking elsewhere  still like coming here and searching,came across this thread,seen a couple people have this city in GA,so how common is it and what is the worth of them/it?
  sorry can't do a pic at the moment hopefully in couple of days if things work out  chip in lip and dirty been sitting in a barn in KY for awhile from what i understand,got it for a couple bucks so thought why not? cheap enough.

 Thanks all


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes the sun probably turned your bottle light amethyst, that's natural and usually a plus.


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a Charleston W VA. I haven't seen anyone mention it yet. I know there are the Princeton and Keyser but is there any difference between this and those that made it not included in the list?


----------



## Floridabottledude (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a Palatka, Florida to add.


----------



## zecritr (Mar 3, 2013)

Went and Posted my Pics HERE

 To many to do at once here so.


----------



## smoothjazz63 (Mar 7, 2013)

I may be mistaken, but I think Celerycola wrote a booklet on Alabama Chero-Colas, listing all the known Alabama bottlers as of a few years ago.  I have 3 different Eufaula's, an Ozark, Brundidge, Tuskegee, Hurtsboro, etc. & some different Dothan's, etc. etc. from the southeast corner of the state.


----------



## zecritr (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry if my pics aren't there at the moment i moved some Photo Albums and I'm in the Process of redoing all my links,Again My Apologies
 Chris


----------



## rmckin (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi
 I have a Chero-Cola - Soda Water from Princeton,wv.....still searching for a Cola bottle.
 I have a pic, but my computer is acting up, won't load for some reason....
  Ron


----------



## 2find4me (Mar 7, 2013)

I have found shards of a Brewton, AL chero-cola & I have 1 from Columbus, GA.


----------



## Jeffsattic21 (Jul 16, 2021)

T D said:


> I will not pretend to answer for anyone else, but as far as I'm concerned, I could not care less about the acl Chero because I collect the earliest straight side Cheros from Georgia.  I do have a painted Chero in my collection because it is from Thomson, Georgia which is 20 miles from me.  Also the 1st version of the acl (Chero- Formally Chero Cola) is pretty neat to have.
> 
> A couple of other points.  If the question why do people collect Cheros is referring to acls, I doubt anybody here collects acl Cheros for any other reason except for local interest (see above), because you are right, there is nothing "special" about the label.  The reason they are popular in the south and east is because that's where they all were bottled.  The same is pretty much true concerning the embossed bottles- they are usually collected locally.  BUT, with the embossed bottles, you get into glass color, bubbles, waves, etc. that many of us love to collect.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffsattic21 (Jul 16, 2021)

T D said:


> I will not pretend to answer for anyone else, but as far as I'm concerned, I could not care less about the acl Chero because I collect the earliest straight side Cheros from Georgia.  I do have a painted Chero in my collection because it is from Thomson, Georgia which is 20 miles from me.  Also the 1st version of the acl (Chero- Formally Chero Cola) is pretty neat to have.
> 
> A couple of other points.  If the question why do people collect Cheros is referring to acls, I doubt anybody here collects acl Cheros for any other reason except for local interest (see above), because you are right, there is nothing "special" about the label.  The reason they are popular in the south and east is because that's where they all were bottled.  The same is pretty much true concerning the embossed bottles- they are usually collected locally.  BUT, with the embossed bottles, you get into glass color, bubbles, waves, etc. that many of us love to collect.
> 
> ...



Hello, I was reading through this post and noticed you commented about a bottle from Thomson ga.. I was curious about the Thomson plant where they did tte nittking. I have one that’s Aqua blue and has Thomson ga embossed on the bottom side with Chero cola up on the high sides. This one was mixed in with mostly coke bottles , one happens to be a SS high script grok bottling Co Jackson ga. It Audi had the light purplish tint. Once I started to research this shade of color for the fourth time I came across one on ebay which had less than an hour left for open bidding, I messaged the seller and he explained how some vbottied become this color  (years, if not  decades of ultraviolet rays/sunlight and manganese dioxide) .  on ebay. one identical to it (except from Los Angeles). With this said what do you mean when you said you’re bottle was painted? One last question, the only number I see on my Cheri cola bottle is 32 which is on the bottom. Is this the year?


----------



## Wadersmith (Aug 13, 2021)

Jeffsattic21 said:


> Hello, I was reading through this post and noticed you commented about a bottle from Thomson ga.. I was curious about the Thomson plant where they did tte nittking. I have one that’s Aqua blue and has Thomson ga embossed on the bottom side with Chero cola up on the high sides. This one was mixed in with mostly coke bottles , one happens to be a SS high script grok bottling Co Jackson ga. It Audi had the light purplish tint. Once I started to research this shade of color for the fourth time I came across one on ebay which had less than an hour left for open bidding, I messaged the seller and he explained how some vbottied become this color  (years, if not  decades of ultraviolet rays/sunlight and manganese dioxide) .  on ebay. one identical to it (except from Los Angeles). With this said what do you mean when you said you’re bottle was painted? One last question, the only number I see on my Cheri cola bottle is 32 which is on the bottom. Is this the year?


Dont have pictures but in the 30s or so chero-cola had to drop the cola from their name they also picked up a new design. Basically a twist but no embossing it was painted "Chero" and then their slogan, at the back a flat spot was there for the bottling company/town to be added on. I have some pictures on Instagram @the_antique_treasure_hunter or you can message me on FB at Wader Smith


----------

